

Ask HN: Getting on the "Ask HN" list. - RiderOfGiraffes

I recently submitted an "Ask HN" item that sank without a trace.  I shrugged - clearly no one was interested, and that was fine.<p>Then I noticed that it never showed up on this list:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/ask<p>All the items there have at least two points.  If something doesn't get a vote, does it not get on the "/ask" list?<p>(EDIT: corrected typo)
======
cperciva
It looks like items on /ask are now ranked the same way as items on /news --
so yes, posts with no votes won't get onto the list.

Personally I'd be happier if /ask was in pure chronological order.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't mind them being subject to a similar ranking, but I'd like them to
appear for at least a time before they drop down the rankings.

------
revorad
Incidentally, since this particular post of yours has now got some votes, why
don't you re-post your earlier question here?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK: from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1270978>

I'm looking to organise an event in November and I'm looking for easy ways for
people to pay. One is direct deposit into the company bank account, another is
by check. Yet another is cash.

What are the pros and cons of setting up a business PayPal account? I've found
precious little that seems authoritative and unbiased, so I would appreciate
any pointers.

Other advice and comments also welcome.

Thanks.

PS: The event will be announced here, but is likely to be of interest to only
a small proportion of HNers.

PPS: We're in the UK.

~~~
bensummers
We looked around for this kind of thing for some events we did. Nothing was
really very nice. In the end we got a credit card merchant account (also for
billing for our service) and knocked up a very simple booking system which
takes people's details and makes them a nice invoice.

(Tip: make sure it's easy for people to register multiple attendees in one
transaction!)

PayPal scares me, as it's not a bank and the agreement you 'sign' effectively
says they can keep your money if their automated systems don't like the look
of you. This may be inconvenient.

NOTE: We're in the UK, dealing with UK organisations.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thanks for that very useful. I've added the note that we're in the UK.

PayPal also bothers me. If they think something is suspicious then they just
freeze everything and hold your money, and it's your problem to sort it out. I
don't like how that can work, especially since the detector is probably
automatic, and sensitive. The horror stories are, well, horrific.

~~~
bensummers
Feel free to email me for any more details, and who knows, maybe even code...

(contact info in profile)

